# My first signature in... forever



## Lufagathrath (Jan 28, 2007)

It seen the release of photoshop cs3  sparked my interest in signature  making.

Sadly i forget how to make it so they show up on the forum. 

Experiment 







If that didn't work

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v487/luf.../gunslinger.jpg

tell me what ya think

( after actually posting it it look ugly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Lufagathrath @ Jan 28 2007 said:


> ( after actually posting it it look uglyÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no, quite the contrary, I like it a lot. Rich, unusual color combo, nice beat, you can dance to it. I give it 5 stars!


----------



## Lufagathrath (Jan 29, 2007)

I was looking at a lot of the little things like how its sharper in some areas then others, certain parts of the render are blended funny ( the gun ). And some of the text was weird (like how the in the quote "the man in black ", the a in man is covered. It needs improvement . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but thanks for the compliment.


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 29, 2007)

I also like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Your style is similar to a friend of mine.


----------



## Lufagathrath (Jan 29, 2007)

Thank you what is your friends name ( on the internet )?


----------



## Elfish (Jan 31, 2007)

looks cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kinda like van helsing


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice, hope I learn how to create sigs soon. (I mean good sigs. Mine currently suck. O wait, is it even on? Hm..)


----------

